# CFOP Improving in Last Layer : Tips & Tricks to sub 3 on LL



## Bhavesh Bakale (Apr 12, 2015)

Alright guys i have made this thread in order to provide important tips and tricks to get faster at LL in CFOP(NOTE:i am a sub 14 CFOP solver and i am only making this thread in order to express my views and to simply provide knowledge about the techniques i use and i found helpful). 
I have also done a full video on LL tips and tricks at which also you can have a look. [video]https://youtu.be/3NA_5teBzqs[/video]

So first things first and you all must have already knowing all the OLL and PLL algorithms which are pretty simple but not only learning those is enough but you also have to focus on recognition and by that i mean that recognising your OLL or PLL case as quick as possible which you can simply do by taking a bit of pause and recognition just comes with practice and repeating an algorithm again and again not only in practicing but also during solving, and recognition must be done by avoiding cube rotations which are not necessary at all for recognising cases. 
And after quick recognition comes the execution of the algorithms which is something you can get faster at by just repeating a particular algorithm, and mostly you should try to find algorithms which suits your turning style. 
And for some easy cases you could also use rotationless algorithms like for the T OLL cases. 
And using additional advanced techniques like COLL, WV, VHLS is always beneficial but while learning these kinds of techniques you should learn these one by one like just by focusing on one case till you get perfect at it or else you can just get messed up with your solves if you tried to learn to many algorithms at once. 
And once you are faster enough at basic stuff then you should mostly focus on improving or forcing good OLL algorithms which can be executed quickly and you can do this just by using Partial Edge Control algorithms which are mostly intuitive. 
For the PLL stage also you can learn additional rotationless algorithms for easy cases like the U perms. 
And again you should be able to recognise your cases from multiple angles so for that you just need to practice and you need to improve your recognition and you also should be able to quickly distinguish between cases. 
And for forcing better PLLs you could use corner recognition for predicting the PLL cased which you gonna get and you can use different alternative algorithms for that OLL case in order to force a better PLL. 
Another thing which you need to keep in mind is quickly recognising your AUF before you actually start executing the PLL algorithm. And you can use additional kinds of Fingertricks for some PLL cases to execute you AUF quickly. I have also made videos on AUFs and AUF Fingertricks on my YouTube channel at which you can also have a look for more info about it. [video]https://youtu.be/X7vPpGUT5-c[/video]
[video]https://youtu.be/uSVl_nTibd4[/video]

And during OH solving you can actually most of the time force a 2-look OLL case by orienting edges during f2l which is a quite nice technique which i just recently started using and i found it very helpful and feliks zemdegs already has a great video on that. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqsihkXzD_Y&app=desktop
So guys thats all which i wanted to share with you and please give a feedback because i am new to speedsolving.com and i want to post more good threads so please give your feedback everyone and also if you have any questions then feel free to ask those.


----------

